# August Photo Contest - Cool Dogs and Hot Cars



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

August's theme: *"Cool Dogs and Hot Cars" *

This theme was suggested by Deejays Owner - the July 2010 winner.

So give us your best shot and enter your favorite picture of your GSD. :gsdbeggin:

How to post pictures: How to post pictures on this site

Good luck everyone and please read the rules before submitting your photo! Thanks.

*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)
1. Only ONE picture per member allowed.
2. No pictures bigger than 800x600 allowed.
3. It has to be a picture YOU took, not a professional one.
4. The photo contest is for GSDs only, no pictures of non-GSDs allowed. It is ok for other non-gsd animals to show in the picture as long as there is a GSD present.
5. No comments allowed in the contest thread. If you want to comment about the pictures, please post in the comments thread.
6. The winner gets to choose the next month's theme. 
7. No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lighting them up.
8. We will delete all pictures that are not visable and have not been fixed at the time posting is over and voting begins.
9. You have from the first of the month to the end of the third week to enter your picture. The last week of the month will be for voting.*


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)




----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

*sleepy driver*


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

http://img697.imageshack.us/i/resultiia.jpg/


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## BanditOwnsUs (Apr 24, 2010)

...


----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunanik/4891481591/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## MariD (May 12, 2010)




----------



## zzmac (Jul 19, 2010)




----------

